# Traveling alone



## avrp

Hi all, I have a road trip planned for the second week of February. Driving to Panama City Beach, Florida. 
Alone.
I live in the mid west.
I've noticed two different reactions when I tell people about my trip. Some think i'm very brave and independent and are excited about my adventure.  Others are astonished and project me as a pitiful, weird loner who has to vacation on her own because she is single. 
Actually, I understand that way of thinking, as I probably would too, if it had been years ago. I've been on my own a long time and not only am I used to it, I've grown to enjoy my alone time. 
I love driving and listening to my music. I often go for long drives with my music. It clears my head, and is invigorating.
I have taken other road trips alone and I really enjoyed myself. Also, I've heard of women who travel abroad all alone. Now that would be scary to me unless I was with a group tour and a guide.

Well, I guess I'm wondering what you guys think. Have you or would you vacation alone?
Also, do you have any tips for me?


----------



## Jackie22

Hi, Marty, I think your traveling alone is wonderful.

I am the same as to liking my time alone and the radio thing...when I'm driving alone the radio is on full blast.
I have traveled with the same friend for many years, it helps with the expense and we are very compatible, but I think
I could travel alone very well.

Have fun on your trip and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I traveled to different States by myself twice back in the 90's, but I'm a guy and things were somewhat different back then than today. When people hear about a woman doing it TODAY, some will really shutter. Being a single woman and flying seems to be different bc the woman is around people most of the time. When you are driving by yourself and something could happen to your vehicle (hopefully not), whether it's during the day or at night, it can be dangerous. 

When I done my trips, I was alone and really didn't like it. As for me, I was never meant to be a single person.


----------



## avrp

CR, my vehicle could break down driving I465 around Indianapolis and it would be just as dangerous. 
Close to home or not, I have a cell phone, will call my emergency auto insurance number for a tow truck and deal with it. If I'm stuck somewhere between home and Florida, so be it  
I'm really very careful about where I stop for breaks, and I don't travel at night.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I use to sound that brave, but that's when I was much younger. 

But, being a single person, guess you don't have any choice in the matter unless you meet someone real quick........I know, that's not going to happen, right? LOL

Wife and I have only traveled at night once and that's when we moved from NC to FL. We were driving two vehicles, left our old apt. at 7PM and when it starting getting dark at 9PM, I called my wife, driving behind me, and told her we'd pull off at the next ramp and get a hotel room. The next ramp was only 2 miles down and there was a Holiday Inn Express w/a restaurant next to it. 

I know that there will be some single/divorced/widowed ladies that will say "go for it", while the married ones will be on the very cautious side. 

All I can say then is........GOOD LUCK and BE CAREFUL/OBSERVANT



marty said:


> CR, my vehicle could break down driving I465 around Indianapolis and it would be just as dangerous.
> Close to home or not, I have a cell phone, will call my emergency auto insurance number for a tow truck and deal with it. If I'm stuck somewhere between home and Florida, so be it
> I'm really very careful about where I stop for breaks, and I don't travel at night.


----------



## Meanderer

I remember reading about women who wore ball caps and pasted on a mustache or rode with a stuffed dummy in the passenger seat. (No,it wasn't her husband!)


----------



## Jackie22

What's this nonsense......married people on the cautious side??  You think just because we are single, divorced or widowed we're not cautious too???


----------



## avrp

Thanks CR, I apprciate that 
Jackie, maybe it's the protector instinct in men. It's natural they would look out for us. No?


----------



## Lon

Good for you Marty. Some people don't even like going to the toilet alone. I have done quite a bit of traveling alone as well as with one other person. I don't like group travel at all.


----------



## hollydolly

Good for you Marty. I have travelled many times on my own to lots of different countries, and driven all over the UK on my own on lots of occasions as well as Europe and the continent...

How far is Florida from your home?


----------



## AprilT

I used to take off on my own all the time, the worse that happened to me happened closest to home.  I always do my homework, read about the areas prior to my visits check all kinds of states and learn the areas to avoid if possible.  Use good instincts make wise choices and there shouldn't be any major issues.  Life happens, what can happen somewhere on the road can happen in your backyard, just make sure to give your itinerary to family and or friends and check in with them along the way. It never used to bother me to vacation or dine alone sometimes it was a great way to meet other lone woman who would join me for dinner, but even then use good judgement.  As a matter of fact, my first Florida visit was a lone vacation, my best friend did meet up with me later during my trip, but, the first week, I was on my own and loved every minute of it.  I do admit, I rather have friends along these days, but, that's more because of things that have happened over the years and I'm just alone way more of the time now than I care to be and miss having my friends and family nearby past decades it didn't really bothered me at all. 

I wish my body was as it used to be, I would love to take a long trip across country, might still do one someday as long as the person I'm riding with agrees to frequent stops along the way so I can stretch my legs.  Considering I sleep in a recliner anyway, won't be too much of a problem.

Anyway, my advice, don't let others get into your head and discourage you from living your dreams.  And have one heck of a fun time and take lots of pics.


----------



## LogicsHere

I've done my fair share of traveling and it's been alone for the most part. I doubt seriously that I would do it now, unless it was to visit family. I've traveled to Europe on my own but that was back in the 80s but it was with a tour group . . . on that trip I was a bit lonely but on those I took to Hawaii and other locations via a cruise, I had a great time. Would I drive a long distance on my own . . . that's a different story.  No, I would not. I'm not fond of driving and prefer commercial travel options.


----------



## rkunsaw

My wife has driven cross country by herself several times both before and since we've been married.


----------



## SifuPhil

Good for you, Marty - go for it!

Just be aware of your surroundings, and don't accept everyone at face value. Do the smart things - don't leave valuables in your vehicle overnight, don't leave your drink at the bar when you visit the restroom, don't help anyone looking for their lost kitten ... 

Have fun, just don't be another sheeple.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've travelled alone. Loved it. My first trip out of the US was a solo trip to Ireland, and I rented a car. Awesome!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Marty, I hope you enjoy your trip!  If you like to drive and can handle long drives, I see nothing wrong or unusual with going alone.  I haven't taken any vacations by myself, but then again I've been with my husband for around the past forty years.  I'm not into driving, the most I've driven in a day on my own is 9 hours, but that's just me, personal preference not to take long drives.  Enjoy your Florida vacation, and stay safe! :love_heart:


----------



## Georgia Lady

I want to take maybe a two day road trip alone, but children start getting Upset.. I want to live life to the fullest in case something else happens to my eye.  I think I will just take off later and call on the road.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yes, SB, two very important words (in red).



SeaBreeze said:


> Marty, I hope you enjoy your trip!  If you like to drive and can handle long drives, I see nothing wrong or unusual with going alone.  I haven't taken any vacations by myself, but then again I've been with my husband for around the past forty years.  I'm not into driving, the most I've driven in a day on my own is 9 hours, but that's just me, personal preference not to take long drives.  Enjoy your Florida vacation, and stay safe! :love_heart:


----------



## avrp

It's about a 12 hour drive but it'll take me a bit longer, as I like to stop every few hours. 
Meanderer, wearing ball caps and a pasted on mustache....lol. Well, ya gotta do what ya gotta do!
Really, I'm super cautious and always aware of my surroundings. On the interstates, I won't make eye contact with people in passing cars. I don't know what difference that makes but it helps me feel safer.
I don't like to stop at rest areas unless there are several vehicles there. I take an exit and stop at a McDonalds instead. 
I have 246 songs on my iPhone, which should be plenty. Love to turn up the music and cruise!
I might get an audio book too. 
Can't wait to get on the beach and feel the warm sunshine!
Thanks everyone! Enjoyed your comments and experiences and appreciate your positive comments and your concerns. I will take tons of pictures. Including one that every ocean vacationer takes:

View attachment 13799 
ha ha!


----------



## 911

It's great that you are taking this initiative. I have read many posts here giving  you support and encouragement. I would advise you as a former State Policeman to be cautious and aware of all of your surroundings. I will not go into any stories, but I will give you a few tips. If you are traveling the interstate and need to stop at a rest area, only travel in daylight hours and only stop at rest areas that are also being used by others. If you need to stretch your legs, do so, but stay away from the trucking areas. (Truckers: Don't mean to offend you, but you know the stories.) Be careful at convenience stations and using your debit or credit card at these places. Travel only in daylight hours. Be careful of speaking with everyone. Even the most casual and sociable situations may present a danger. Be pleasant, but do not enter into any conversations. Also, if you stop at a motel overnight, it is safer to stay at a motel with an inside entrance, instead of an outside entrance. That's just a few tips.

Lastly, when you enter a different state, you should see a road sign with the emergency number, like *111, or just 911 may do, but not always. Put the emergency number in your phone. If you require roadside assistance, call the number and make sure the phone call is being recorded. Tell the operator that you are a female traveling alone and then explain your issue. Stay in the car with the doors locked until help arrives. DO NOT put your window down or open the door for a passing motorist that may seem to want to help you. Tell him that you have called the police and that they are on the way  

I wish you a pleasant and safe journey.


----------



## Victor

I have traveled alone most of my life, including to Europe several times.
Sometimes I had wished that I had a companion but mostly I was satisfied.

For a lady the situation is very different. It depends where you are going, where
you spend the nights and what you do there and assuming you have no mishaps
along the way, like getting very lost or losing valuable property, in which case
you would need the help of strangers, perhaps men. 

Be very careful and trust no one, except possibly to give you directions. There
are folks that deliberately mislead travelers, I discovered.


----------



## hollydolly

Good tips 911...but can you explain what an inside and outside motel entrance is for those of us who don't know. I've never heard of it,  and although I realise Marty is planning to travel in the USA , I'm sure we only have motels and hotels here in Europe with 'inside' entrances, so for those of us who may wish to travel to the USA in the future it would be useful to know the difference..


----------



## AZ Jim

ClassicRockr said:


> I use to sound that brave, but that's when I was much younger.
> 
> But, being a single person, guess you don't have any choice in the matter unless you meet someone real quick........I know, that's not going to happen, right? LOL
> 
> Wife and I have only traveled at night once and that's when we moved from NC to FL. We were driving two vehicles, left our old apt. at 7PM and when it starting getting dark at 9PM, I called my wife, driving behind me, and told her we'd pull off at the next ramp and get a hotel room. The next ramp was only 2 miles down and there was a Holiday Inn Express w/a restaurant next to it.
> 
> I know that there will be some single/divorced/widowed ladies that will say "go for it", while the married ones will be on the very cautious side.
> 
> All I can say then is........GOOD LUCK and BE CAREFUL/OBSERVANT



What you did as a man has no real bearing here.  Marty is a woman and thus it's a different situation entirely.  Marty is doing what she wants and seems capable of doing it.  As to what if's on the road, that is a calculated risk she takes and she knows it.  With a fairly new vehicle and cell phone she is going to be fine.  I hope CR my comment isn't taken negatively because it is not intended that way.  But apples and oranges......?


----------



## AZ Jim

Marty, Have fun and you are not the least bit weird.  You are an adventurous gal who knows what she's doing.  Those who cower in the shade, never enjoy sunshine.


----------



## Jackie22

AZ Jim said:


> Marty, Have fun and you are not the least bit weird.  You are an adventurous gal who knows what she's doing.  Those who cower in the shade, never enjoy sunshine.


\

:thumbsup1::thumbsup1:


----------



## hollydolly

AZ Jim said:


> Marty, Have fun and you are not the least bit weird.  You are an adventurous gal who knows what she's doing.  Those who cower in the shade, never enjoy sunshine.



As a woman who has travelled extensively in this country as well as abroad on my own..I couldn't agree more with you Jim...and as for your comment CR  about not finding a man to accompany her, that's just the most sexist thing to say IMO...Honestly, to say Marty has no choice to go on her own unless she finds a man really quickly is just astonishing.

I am married, if I want to go on my own somewhere because my o/h can't go for any reason  ,  then I go, and I go with my husbands' blessing ,  he knows I'm as able to look after myself as any sensible person whether male or female can...!


----------



## avrp

AZ Jim said:


> Marty, Have fun and you are not the least bit weird.  You are an adventurous gal who knows what she's doing.  Those who cower in the shade, never enjoy sunshine.



Thank you Jim, very much


----------



## Butterfly

I've done a lot of driving on my own and I think you'll be just fine.  12 hours isn't all that long, anyway.  As they've said above, just be alert and careful and don't let your cell phone go dead.  
ALSO, if you do have roadside trouble, don't accept help from passersby -- wait for your auto club or the police or whatever, and always keep your doors locked, even when you're driving down the road. Do carry a blanket, flashlight, and something to drink and eat in the car with you, rather than in the trunk, so you don't have to get out of the car to get them if you need them.  And, of course, check the weather -- hope you don't run into snow.   I ran into bad snow once on the Pennsylvania Turnpike and it was that way all the way into Washington -- terrible experience.


----------



## Butterfly

Forgot to say -- have a great trip!


----------



## hollydolly

Butterfly,  I once drove over  the Alps from the French / Switzerland side and into Northern Italy...through the Mont Blanc Tunnel. It's elevation is over 4,000 feet and it's difficult to breath at times due to the cold. The snow was was the highest I've ever seen, and going through the Mont Blanc tunnels was the scariest thing I ever encountered, because the air is so cold outside the second I drove into the tunnel the windscreen froze, and I had no heated windscreen ..only blowers, and the tunnel is almost 7 miles long and just dual carriageway..so it was a quite a hair raising drive through. 

After leaving the tunnels the steady drive down the very winding steep  narrow sheer drop  sided mountain proved even more hairy in the deep snow and ice, not aided by the sight all the way down of several  40 feet juggernauts which had gone off the side and were lying on their sides in the snow filled ravines.

I have to say, of all my travels that trip is the one I wouldn't like to repeat...


----------



## avrp

Butterfly said:


> Forgot to say -- have a great trip!



Thanks for the tips! Snow shouldn't be a problem unless it's bad in southern indiana. I'm hopefull that both leaving and coming home, I will be snow-free. 
Just looked at the 10 day forcast for Panama City Beach. When I arrive it will be in the high 60's and sunny. Ohhhh that will be so awesome. 
One week from today!!


----------



## jujube

If you like interesting architecture, drive west from Panama City Beach and go to Seaside.  Lots of colorful houses.  It makes for interesting strolling.


----------



## avrp

jujube said:


> If you like interesting architecture, drive west from Panama City Beach and go to Seaside.  Lots of colorful houses.  It makes for interesting strolling.



What a coincidence you should mention that jujube. I was thinking of a drive west, along the coast...imagining it must be beautiful.
Now that confirms my plan. Thanks.
I had a thought about driving to New Orleans but I'm not quite that brave....to go there alone. :cower:


----------



## SeaBreeze

marty said:


> Can't wait to get on the beach and feel the warm sunshine!
> Thanks everyone! Enjoyed your comments and experiences and appreciate your positive comments and your concerns. I will take tons of pictures.



Have a great time Marty!  Will be looking forward to hearing about your trip and seeing some of your pictures!  :sunglass:


----------



## rporter610

Have a great time, Marty.  I have been traveling alone for 30 years, and do just fine both domestically and internationally.  In a couple of weeks, I'll be leaving for my 7th trip to southern Mexico.  I stay at a B&B with a lot of other single retired women who come every year.  It's really nice to know there is a friendly group waiting when I arrive.  I hope you have good weather in Florida, but if not, enjoy the museums!


----------



## 911

Inside entrance to a motel/hotel is one that you enter the main building and then enter your room. An outside entrance motel/hotel is a building that you may enter your room from the outside. 

It used to be that a hotel only had inside entrances and a motel only had outside entrances. And then when all of the fancy names started popping up, some would call themselves whatever looked or fit best.


----------



## hollydolly

We only have 'inside' entrances to hotels..but now you mention it I've seen those types of outside 'Motels' in the US on shows like ''Cops'' where there always seems to be some seedy goings on..


----------

